# Collaborative Poem



## JonSR77 (Mar 27, 2022)

I used to perform on the Spoken Word scene (performed poetry).  And I used to run poetry readings and other art shows.

Sometimes, we would put out a sheet of paper with a "Collaborative Poem"

One person writes one line, then the next person writes the following line.

it can be done to a theme. It can be done either as a comedy poem or a serious poem.

It usually wound up being some fun, especially if people did not overthink it and just put down something quickly, that was on their mind.

Ok, so I will start the thread, as a comedy poem. And the theme is "Relatives"


Line 1: The incursion of my relatives into my quiet home...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2022)

Inspired me to write another poem


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Fill the rooms with animated bones.....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2022)

This thread will inspire lots of groans.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 31, 2022)

Fly in the face of enemy power


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2022)

Or give the enemy a flower?


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 1, 2022)

There's nothing like mutual love


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2022)

Dispatch some money, or just a dove.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Up under the morning Glories hiding in vain,


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Struggling to find light, the earthworms they came;


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 4, 2022)

They’ll come for you one day and call your name.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

The earthworms are friendly, so please treat them the same.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 4, 2022)

When it's time, there is no shame


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

With a cat curled upon my lap,...


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2022)

Arguments with the Grim Reaper sound pretty lame.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

If only someone had given those earthworms a map.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

It would keep them from eating all the sap.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 9, 2022)

No, let the earthworms transform all the crap.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Allow the new transformation reinforce the reincarnation do its wrap


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Or guide them toward a new endeavor


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

The poor one to do this what a sap


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2022)

This poem is pure claptrap


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Not to mention is clever


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyone got a rhyme?


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

It may be time


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyone got a dime? 
T'would be so sublime!


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

It would not be a crime


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

However, if ever, you find yourself broke,
...


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Just hop on a plane to England to find yourself a rich bloke.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2022)

And find one who doesn't smoke.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

Find one whose interests match yours, if you can.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Only a slim and handsome man


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

While some may leap forward, others quickly ran.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Weep no more pretty lady, there's no one who will follow....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

Train your eyes and reflect on the flight of the swallow.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

With that heart so hollow.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

Follow instead on the path up the mountain.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 17, 2022)

You’ll know it’s time when the church bells chime
and angels descend from the clouds.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

To search out the deep beauty of serenity,


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 17, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> You’ll know it’s time when the church bells chime
> and angels descend from the clouds.


Sorry,  ignore above. I got of of line in the rhyme. Shouldn’t try to do this when I’m half asleep.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> Sorry,  ignore above. I got of of line in the rhyme. Shouldn’t try to do this when I’m half asleep.


I actually liked your post, @MountainRa 
And am glad to have you participate.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

Follow instead on the path up the mountain.

You’ll know it’s time when the church bells chime
and angels descend from the clouds.

To search out the deep beauty of serenity,
And to find peacefulness away from the bustling crowds.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

Carry with you the love yet to be given,


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Go forward, yet be not too proud;


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Be ever so driven


----------

